# Black and Tan coat changes



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our older 2 dogs are Sable and longcoated. Becca is standard coat Black and Tan. I've never paid attention to how Black and Tans change colors. I'd love to see some pictures.
Here are a few of her so far. These are 8 weeks, 12 weeks and almost 16 weeks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Scarlet:


I've always thought your girls were beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

From 10 weeks to 15 months.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lexie’s mom said:


> From 10 weeks to 15 months.
> View attachment 569654
> View attachment 569655
> View attachment 569656


I love how dark she is. 🙂♥


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It’s funny, you look down one day and wonder when their thighs turned tan.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 569671
> 
> View attachment 569672
> 
> ...


I never realized how much the Black and Tans changed colors. The Sables were fun to watch and it looks Becca will be also. He is beautiful.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Tyson from 4 weeks to a year old








Tyson at 2 years old








Tyson now at 11 years old


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

tysonsingh said:


> Tyson from 4 weeks to a year old
> View attachment 569708
> 
> tyson at 11 years old
> View attachment 569709


Wow, haven't seen you here in a long time!
How is Tyson?


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Wow, haven't seen you here in a long time!
> How is Tyson?


He is still doing really well...he has calmed down and settling into his senior years pretty well. He seems to have gotten some of his youthful energy back now that I’ve brought home two little girls. They keep him his toes longer than he’d like at times. Loll


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Wow, haven't seen you here in a long time!
> How is Tyson?


I’ve also been more of a reader over the years than a poster but I am more active now. Love the forum.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures. ♥ Bec has tan coming in on her face and neck.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Here’s a colour update on one of my girls...she turns 16 weeks on Sunday....

8 weeks








12 weeks








16 weeks


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Tica: 8 weeks / 9 years. She stayed dark but as the years go by she has gotten more tan.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

tysonsingh said:


> Here’s a colour update on one of my girls...she turns 16 weeks on Sunday....
> 
> 8 weeks
> View attachment 569728
> ...


Our Becca is 16 weeks also. Don't they grow up so quickly?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> Tica: 8 weeks / 9 years. She stayed dark but as the years go by she has gotten more tan.
> View attachment 569731
> View attachment 569732


She has such a beautiful face, love her dark coloring.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WIBackpacker said:


> Tica: 8 weeks / 9 years. She stayed dark but as the years go by she has gotten more tan.


Awwwwwww... such a sweet face.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> Our Becca is 16 weeks also. Don't they grow up so quickly?


I just saw a post of an 18 week old pup and was shocked at how much they will change in the next two weeks...he was much more mature looking! I hate how fast they grow....I just want to enjoy the puppy size for 2 years atleast...unfortunately that’s just a dream.


----------



## krodriguez (Jan 14, 2019)

My boy is 2 years old in the Christmas picture


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's very handsome. My Becca is starting to have some tan creep into her black. Can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

Buddy a day or two after we got him. (approx. 8-10 weeks) I called him my fluff muffin.










Buddy a few weeks ago (the big one, almost 2.5 yrs now) now I call him my Baby Moose.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie at 10 weeks and at almost 19 months


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lexie’s mom said:


> View attachment 569959
> View attachment 569960
> Lexie at 10 weeks and at almost 19 months


Wish we had love buttons not just like.♥


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I know!) ❤


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bec's growing quickly. Tan is creeping in, 43 lbs but just long and lanky, just a big pup.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

Just scrolled through all the pics (again) 
These GSD's are such adorable OMG cute puppies. And their changes just turn them into gorgeous beautiful/handsome doggos. 
Everyone, your dogs are gorgeous! one and all.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

looks like Lexie got even lighter in a month or so.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

5 months today, and small changes to her coat and color. Ears are finally up to stay I think. Maybe she'll grow into them.😉
That's the full moon in the picture with Della.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A beauty and a great photo. Max has giant ears as a pup and although they are still on the big side they fit his body more. Watching his ears standing was like watching flowers bloom in slow motion - it was quite the process lol!

Luna saddle changes -she went from a blanket to a saddle within the first year. Her face just got a tad lighter and her red highlights on her tan markings are seasonal. She has a bitch stripe after two years of age. Her markings have not changed she is 4. It goes by super quick. It’s fun looking at all the changes!
All gorgeous gals!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Becca is growing so fast! Love the ears and those huge paws!)


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

And now at 6.5 months,
















.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

The day we got him at 8 weeks...
































































Yesterday at 6.5 months...


----------

